# Predator Drag Bike Runs 8.60 @ 144 MPH.



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

Ever since the wall encounter at Thompson Dragway in Cleveland last month Jeff "Dice" Disinger and I have been wanting to get the Predator drag bike back to the track. Yesterday it finally happened. We decided to meet in Rochester, NY at Empire Dragway for their last race of the season. Dice was sporting almost healed fingers, new gloves, and Predator a new drag slick. 
It took all day to get in just 4 runs but Dice was the last guy down the track for the season with an 8.60 @ 144 MPH. Other runs were 11.15, 9.36, 8.96. The most impressive part of the day for me was that we never had time to bump the current up above 60% and even with only 259 volts split in series on the motors, the GE's were still pulling like crazy. That and the fact that the antique Godzilla Serial # 7 ran flawlessly and is still cranking out records. If I can talk Jeff into some wheelie bars and bump up the current level on the Godzilla, this will be a solid 7 second bike. all that with a battery that weighs 20lbs less than my Golden Retriever.

Nice riding Jeff and Thanks to the whole team that came out, supported, and made
it possible.

Shawn Lawless


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats! Bump the current anyway and run it shootout bike style - in the 7s without the training wheels (that's just a joke from my old days of street-legal dragbike racing - no offense intended). 

A little off the subject, but have you run Rocket anymore? I think the last I heard was a 7.13? Waiting for news of the first 6-second EV pass...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LawlessEV said:


> It took all day to get in just 4 runs but Dice was the last guy down the track for the season with an 8.60 @ 144 MPH.


Great results from you guys. Too bad Dice can't make a Halloween run next weekend. Video would be nice. I love to watch this guy. For those unfamiliar here is a photo from earlier this season:


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Shawn,

That is awesome news! Jeff is a great guy and a dedicated EV drag racer. 



LawlessEV said:


> Ever since the wall encounter at Thompson Dragway in Cleveland last month Jeff "Dice" Disinger and I have been wanting to get the Predator drag bike back to the track. Yesterday it finally happened. We decided to meet in Rochester, NY at Empire Dragway for their last race of the season. Dice was sporting almost healed fingers, new gloves, and Predator a new drag slick.
> It took all day to get in just 4 runs but Dice was the last guy down the track for the season with an 8.60 @ 144 MPH. Other runs were 11.15, 9.36, 8.96. The most impressive part of the day for me was that we never had time to bump the current up above 60% and even with only 259 volts split in series on the motors, the GE's were still pulling like crazy. That and the fact that the antique Godzilla Serial # 7 ran flawlessly and is still cranking out records. If I can talk Jeff into some wheelie bars and bump up the current level on the Godzilla, this will be a solid 7 second bike. all that with a battery that weighs 20lbs less than my Golden Retriever.
> 
> Nice riding Jeff and Thanks to the whole team that came out, supported, and made
> ...


----------



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

No more runs since the 7.13 for the Rocket Bike. It is ready to go though and I promised 6's in 2011.

Shawn


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

LawlessEV said:


> No more runs since the 7.13 for the Rocket Bike. It is ready to go though and I promised 6's in 2011.
> 
> Shawn


Sweet! Hmmm, Quaker is running until mid-November.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Spring 2012 is going to be a Wild and Awesome ride for EV Drag Racing!

Good Luck to all! We must work together scheduling racing.


----------

